# How to Tell if Your Cat is Planning to Kill You



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

How to Tell If Your Cat Is Plotting to Kill You: The Oatmeal,Matthew Inman: 9781449410247: Amazon.com: Books

I pre-ordered this book and got it as soon as it was released. I highly recommend it but it (some curse words). There is nothing but cat comics from Matt Inman (The Oatmeal).


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds like a fun read. I just added it to my wish list on paperbackswap.com.


----------

